# hoyt alpha max paper tune problems?



## mark jaconelli (Mar 19, 2009)

i m trying to paper tune my alpha max and i keep getting a left tear. the center shot is lined up properly and i put baby talc on my drop rest and riser and i get good fletch clearance. the manual says the arrow should be just outside centershot or dead even with it for a proper tune. was wondering if this would help. any help would be great,,,,,,,,,thanks mark


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Hoyt Alpha*

Check and see if you have any wheel lean especially the top cam- If you do you may have to serve your yoke and put a few twists in to get it straight


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

jamesbowman said:


> Check and see if you have any wheel lean especially the top cam- If you do you may have to serve your yoke and put a few twists in to get it straight


also could be a spine issue on the arrows


----------



## Cgreen5760 (Mar 19, 2009)

GCOD said:


> also could be a spine issue on the arrows


Sounds to me like a spine issue but you could try playing with the position of the string stopper or just removing it for paper tunning. Also make sure you have a clean consistent string release and you shoot your level on your sight not your pin. You could also check your cam timing


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Cgreen5760 said:


> Sounds to me like a spine issue but you could try playing with the position of the string stopper or just removing it for paper tunning. Also make sure you have a clean consistent string release and you shoot your level on your sight not your pin. You could also check your cam timing


left /right tear could only be one of two things centershot or a spine issue cam timing will cause vertical tare problems


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

More info please - draw weight, draw length, arrows, tip weight, etc.

I agree with timing creating vertical tear problems. Too many bow manufacturers have floating yokes to say a little cam or wheel lean causes left/right paper tears that can't be corrected - just today I paper checked a Hoyt with floating yoke that shot "bullet holes". I paper tuned a PSE, static yoke and wheel lean eliminated, a couple weeks ago at the owners request - I shot "bullet holes" with every try and he ripped paper something terrible. Grip and form are a major cause of side to side tears that just seem not to be able to correct.


----------



## mark jaconelli (Mar 19, 2009)

got it,,,,,,, ended up being a timing issue with my cams believe it or not. thanks for taking the time to reply,,,,, much appreciated


----------

